# Wall of shame for worst offers



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Here’s a starter. Top this. Be advised the toll on Osceola parkway is $2.18 each way. To avoid toll adds more time and distance.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

@Seamus Sensei, can you pin this one to the top? I for one love these threads, but they keep multiplying. I think it can be like our little local Museum of Assholes. 😂


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> @Seamus Sensei, can you pin this one to the top? I for one love these threads, but they keep multiplying. I think it can be like our little local Museum of Assholes. 😂


Exactly what I was going to suggest. This must be the hundredth time I've seen someone start a thread to complain about some shitty offer they received.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Exactly what I was going to suggest. This must be the hundredth time I've seen someone start a thread to complain about some shitty offer they received.


I love those!!! I just think it’d be fun to keepit all in one place.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 687532


What do you expect? Look at the restaurant “specialization”. I had one of those recently, too. Something along the lines of “Sushi-Pizza-Burgers-Tacos-Greek-Italian-Indian-Thai-Kosher” 😂


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 687532


If I were an ant, that's the one I would choose!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

@Launchpad McQuack and I can literally flood this wall with Lakewood pings alone. 😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> @Seamus Sensei, can you pin this one to the top? I for one love these threads, but they keep multiplying. I think it can be like our little local Museum of Assholes. 😂


Where do you get all these great ideas?

They'd have to have a special section dedicated to delivery execs, right next to the guys from enron & mci worldcom.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Where do you get all these great ideas?
> 
> They'd have to have a special section dedicated to delivery execs, right next to the guys from enron & mci worldcom.


I get them from experience. I get pings sometimes that I’d like to share, but don’t as I can’t figure out where to post them and don’t want to open yet another thread. It’s like venting. Venting is very beneficial - you’re purging negativity.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Tssk, tssk... I've gotten more Manure Spreader offers that I could possibly remember! But heck, here's my latest:

It's late last night and I finally get a decent DD order, only $15 but it takes me out into the boonies, close to county edge, and more importantly, only a few miles from my house. As I head out to the restaurant, I get a $20 from GH at a nearby place, delivery just a few miles from the first one. I of course accept it , deliver the first one, then the second one. As I'm heading home, I get a DD offer for $22 (super high in my region.) Intrigued, I pull over since the map doesn't show anything useful (see other recent thread of mine about this), only to find out that the offer is for a $35 miles trip, picking up at junk food joint 10 miles over the county line and driving another 25 miles out into mountain roads, with the customer's place almost certainly being already iced over! 
*In other words, best scenario for that oen job was 70 miles, one and a half hours for $22...*


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> Here’s a starter. Top this. Be advised the toll on Osceola parkway is $2.18 each way. To avoid toll adds more time and distance.


Ok. Here is the hall of fame


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Ok. Here is the hall of fame
> View attachment 687883


That sucks, but at least you’re clearing the $1/mile mark. The OG’s offer is $0.53/mile 😂

I will never understand why they even bother sending these out. They KNOW it’s way too low for anyone to take.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Discdom said:


> Ok. Here is the hall of fame
> View attachment 687883


Well it's over a dollar a mile


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> View attachment 687903


I'm certain that Lyft and Uber see the problem with things like this, but I can't understand why they don't just tell the customers about it. Maybe send a message saying there aren't any available drivers nearby. They can't seriously expect someone to travel so far for such a low amount. There's no guarantee of more rides and more tips once you're there.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ummm5487 said:


> View attachment 687903


Delivery.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

Discdom said:


> Ok. Here is the hall of fame
> View attachment 687883


You win!


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> View attachment 687903


Nuts!!


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Three years ago I got a DD offer for $38, 125 miles away...
Ah, the good ol' days!


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That sucks, but at least you’re clearing the $1/mile mark. The OG’s offer is $0.53/mile 😂
> 
> I will never understand why they even bother sending these out. They KNOW it’s way too low for anyone to take.


I’m Cali I do get MW of $18 a hour so it would have been more if I stayed in the drive thru fir 30 min. It would have been higher but if no wait it would have been less than $3


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Really? Who would want this crap?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Is this not a DELIVERY forum?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Steve412 said:


> View attachment 687941


Delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberyouber said:


> View attachment 687955


Delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Is this not a DELIVERY forum?


This is why I keep urging you guys to spend a week spamming the pax forums with delivery screens and messages 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve got a winner! $0.45 a mile!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If we have the opportunity to make $43 an hour here we would not be complaining about it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

13.8 km? 
what the hell is a km?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> 13.8 km?
> what the hell is a km?


It’s metrics, a far more convenient and logical system of measures. 🤪


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think we should expand the idea of a Wall of Shame and make it a contest! We can post crappy offers and then choose Asshole of the Month. Kinda like Playmate of the Month, but way uglier.

@Seamus will need to pin the topic to the top of the delivery board on the 1st of every month, and we’ll just post to it.

Winner posting the worst offer will get the Grand Prize - crappy offers for the entire next month, guaranteed (just like for everyone always 😂).

Then we’ll pick “Asshole of the Year” from the Assholes of the Month.

I think it’ll be fun and we can all vent through the thousands of useless pings we get.

Honorable mentions will go to pax drivers who post their useless screens. 😂😂😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

🎵No time for losers
‘Cause we are the Champions…🎶🎶


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

Steve412 said:


> View attachment 687941





Ms. Mercenary said:


> 🎵No time for losers
> ‘Cause we are the Champions…🎶🎶
> View attachment 687991


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Yotadriver said:


> View attachment 687997


Delivery.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> If we have the opportunity to make $43 an hour here we would not be complaining about it.


That’s at least 100 in gasoline alone


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Jamie Vegas said:


> That’s at least 100 in gasoline alone


Are you driving a semi truck?


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Are you driving a semi truck?


At 19 miles a gallon that’s 100 bucks there and back


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> View attachment 687955


That’s bad.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Jamie Vegas said:


> At 19 miles a gallon that’s 100 bucks there and back


Ok. $5 a gallon for diesel and getting under 20mpg on the highway. So you're driving a truck for this job.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Discdom said:


> That’s bad.


Very bad! Also I bet they are charging 350 for the ride


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Yup


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Why are we still discussing pax here? WE DON’T CARE.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s metrics, a far more convenient and logical system of measures. 🤪


Sweet!


----------



## Discdom (Jul 17, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Ok. $5 a gallon for diesel and getting under 20mpg on the highway. So you're driving a truck for this job.


He has a California state of mind. $5 is our reg gas price


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's pretty much full ****** anyways to use something that gets 19 miles a gallon for delivery and then b**** about the price of gas


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> View attachment 687972
> 
> I’ve got a winner! $0.45 a mile!


🎵Beat it, beat it, no one wants to be defeated🎶🎶










$0.42/mile.

🎵Who’s bad?!?🎶🎶🤪


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> It's pretty much full **** anyways to use something that gets 19 miles a gallon for delivery and then b**** about the price of gas


Uh oh. Jax is grumpy. DUCK AND COVER!!!


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s metrics, a far more convenient and logical system of measures. 🤪


There‘s no pure metric system either. What about time for example… shouldn’t we have something like seconds, centiseconds, and kiloseconds?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Jumpin Jim said:


> There‘s no pure metric system either. What about time for example… shouldn’t we have something like seconds, centiseconds, and kiloseconds?


We really should. 

It’s stupid to have 60 minutes. Lets make them shorter, but have 100! And instead of 12 hours, make them longer and have 10!!! 

Everything should be in tens. Tens are easy. Tens are the best!!!

Just give me decimals!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Jax is grumpy, I was just pointing out what a shitty ride offer that was! Don’t trip! I guess you’re the type of guy who would take those rides.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Not exactly. You said it cost $100 in gas to drive 190 miles in Texas. And delivery drivers get 19 mpg.


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

ok


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

$0.36/mile









I’m shooting for a quarter. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

😂


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ummm5487 said:


> View attachment 687903


Gryft is so shameless its emberresing.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I haven't delivered on any of the apps in over 3 months so Uber sent me this. Is this supposed to enticing? Keep in mind it's not even a quest just a guarantee which is still horrible IMO.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Right after a good dash, got an offer like this - $0.268 per mile, no guarantee for tips or peak pay. 
Is it too good to pass it ? Where can one find such a good deal?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ntcindetroit said:


> View attachment 688449
> 
> 
> Right after a good dash, got an offer like this - $0.268 per mile, no guarantee for tips or peak pay.
> Is it too good to pass it ? Where can one find such a good deal?


I just have to ask. Why’d you take it?!? 🥺


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I just have to ask. Why’d you take it?!? 🥺


I was more concerned with / worrying about how and where to make a call 5 minutes prior to arrival in the instruction, I forgot to check if it's a legitimate or genuine/sincere offer.


----------

